# Looking for a bunch of frags



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

Mostly like Zoas, Paly, Mushrooms, LPS, Softys etc.

I have a 14g reef /community just getting started. Anything helps..

Live downtown.
Jeremy


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I've got a bunch of Green/Yellow Paly frags if you're out my way (near Square One Mall)


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I have quite a few zoas and other corals to get rid of. 

Am in Markham (16th and Kennedy) if you care to drop on by. I will be willing to help stock your tank to kick it off with a couple of freebies as well as a way of giving back. Those that have dealt with me will vouch that I am easy going and generous. I believe in Karma with paying back to the community who helped me out when I was a newbie so send me a PM and we can chat.

Here are some stuff I have that I need to sell/get rid of:

Purple Monti
Red Monti
Green Monti
Eagle Eye, Ultra Chaos, Sunny D's, Gobstoppers, God of War and a couple of others.

Green/Blue Octospawn
Open Brain Coral (green/Blue)
Green/Blue Sympodium
RR Nauti Spiral Monti
Green Staghorn
Green Napthea
Japanese Green Tyree Leather
Blue Acro (exact name not sure)
chaeto (free if you come visit as I need to trim)

.. and others.


Mikey


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

*Thank you Mike!*

Folks, Mike was great helping a new tank out. For those of you looking for some really choice pieces... His tank is awesome.. Looks like he'll have some really nice frags coming up for sale.

Thank you Mike!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

jeremyan7 said:


> Folks, Mike was great helping a new tank out. For those of you looking for some really choice pieces... His tank is awesome.. Looks like he'll have some really nice frags coming up for sale.
> 
> Thank you Mike!


Hi Jeremy,

Thank you and I wish you all the best with starting your foray back into salt water. Was a pleasure meeting you and chatting.

Please do keep in touch and let me know how the corals are doing with some updates (pics) in a couple of months or so. Would love to see my pieces in their new found home.

ps. just realized I forgot to bag you some chaeto as well. Still avail if you want ...

Take care.

Mikey


----------



## dddbanh (Apr 16, 2016)

I have 2 torches and a lepto coral. I am also located downtown, have a look here http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=309449


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

*loose mushroom pieces*

got two loose mushroom pieces, red with blue dots. i believe, they call it superman mushroom, for a high five and double double, its yours.


----------



## Tanzaniatangs777 (Apr 17, 2014)

New to the site, no idea how to post ?. I just cycled my 10g and I'm looking for some frags to get started anything helps.
Thanks!


----------

